# Pond Maintenance: Algae Control



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a new product out called Algae Clean. It's by the same company as Algae Fix, but it controls green water algae, not just the string algae that Algae Fix does. Algae Fix really never helped my pond because I didn't have the string type of algae, but this stuff is working. Just thought I pass it on as I believe it is new this year:


Algae Clean


----------



## studeclunker (Mar 15, 2009)

*RE: http://www.pondcare.com/Products/Product.aspx?ProductID=218*

Interesting. I have an aquarium that has a serious problem with hair algae. Algae Fix eh? Thanks for the hint. I’ll look into it.


----------



## Steven Gugel (Jan 9, 2008)

I have an aquarium that I once thought of as having a serious problem with hair algae. I gave up on getting rid of it and just let it do its thing. Since then visitors have all commented on how cool it looks. Doesn't seen to affect the fish so I'm sticking with the no maintenance plan. I've got a silver dollar fish about 3 inches in diameter I've had for at least 24 years now. Very few water changes, very seldom do I mess with changing the filters, never vacuum the bottom, and only feed them once a day.


----------



## markperr (Jan 7, 2008)

I've read several times over the years about UV lights to eliminate just that sort of algae. I have little shade in my pond and have battled the same problem for as many years as I've owned my pond. Last year I capitulated and bought one of these UV lights. Inside of four days, my pond was crystal clear to where I could not only see the piece of newspaper that had sunk to the bottom over the previous winter, but I could read that the local grocery store had had a sale on 10lb bags of potatoes, for 50 cents for the Christmas holiday. Now THAT's clear. Oh, and the pond is about 30" deep.

Mark


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

This stuff works great. We've been using it in our current pond for the last 3 years and the pond prior since we started it up. The pond that was in full sun took a little adjusting but we finally were able to get the water crystal clear. The pond we have now is in the shade and never had an issue with cloudy water or string algae. 



We purchase it from Pond Appeal at http://www.pondappeal.com


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

We used "grass carp" to keep the alga down:


----------

